# Multie and algae dilemma



## ponywings (Feb 8, 2008)

I have a problemâ€¦

Despite my many efforts to combat the problem, hair algae has completely taken over my multie tank (my LFS sold me several plants that were inconspicuously harboring the stuff). Iâ€™ve all but given up on the tank and Iâ€™m attempting to move my little guys to another tank altogether. Hereâ€™s my problem; how can I move the multies without contaminating the new tank? Iâ€™ll obviously need to get them out of the shells they currently call home since the shells themselves are completely covered in algae. Is there anything else I should know about this process? I definitely donâ€™t want to battle this stuff in yet another tankâ€¦


----------



## dogginfox (Mar 28, 2003)

I am in the same boat but my tank is 200g and i dont have another to swap all my multis into


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Well you could try some BN plecos or some Siamese algae eaters to control the hair algae... and a UV unit to get rid of the algae in the water column.


----------



## merissa (Jun 22, 2008)

Siamese Algae Eaters, if you can find the real deal, will take care of it for sure! They're little miracle workers! And, they're extremely hardy and peaceful with all but similar family members (no red-tailed sharks or rainbow sharks allowed). I've had 2 in my 29g for a couple years now, and the long hair algae was gone within a couple weeks...no problems since. I'm going to put some with my Tangs as soon as I find them.
Make sure you don't get "flying fox" by mistake...you'll have to use a LFS who knows their stuff.
Good luck!
Merissa


----------



## merissa (Jun 22, 2008)

Siamese Algae Eaters, if you can find the real deal, will take care of it for sure! They're little miracle workers! And, they're extremely hardy and peaceful with all but similar family members (no red-tailed sharks or rainbow sharks allowed). I've had 2 in my 29g for a couple years now, and the long hair algae was gone within a couple weeks...no problems since. I'm going to put some with my Tangs as soon as I find them.
Make sure you don't get "flying fox" by mistake...you'll have to use a LFS who knows their stuff.
Good luck!
Merissa


----------



## Chris2500DK (Feb 15, 2006)

Here's an article on how to id them

http://www.fishlore.com/aquariummagazin ... ter-id.htm


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I love my SAEs! I even find them to be relatively attractive. They've done well with my tangs for the 5 months I've had them. If you seem them snap them up, it might be a while before you find them again!


----------



## ponywings (Feb 8, 2008)

Terrific!!! I'll begin my search for these "miracle workers" today! Thanks so much for your help!!!!!


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

SAE's are very hard to identify for first timers and even harder to come by in an LFS - you'll have better luck looking around for local plant fanatics and asking them.

If all else fails you can get a bushynose pleco.


----------



## Heyguy74 (Aug 11, 2005)

The above posters arecoreect, true SAE are tough to find. I've seen alot of fake or people claiming to have SAE only to find they are flying foxes and do nothing for you hair algea. Bushynose plecos wont help with hair algea. If you cant find SAE, then you can use a product by Seachem call Flourish excel. It will kill hair algea , do a google search. It worked for me. I would def try the SAE first.


----------



## Jago (Oct 5, 2007)

Two easier to find destroyers of hair algae are rosy barbs and swordtails. American flagfish will also gobble it up. A free way to kill it is to leave the lights off for awhile. The algae will die from lack of light before your plants will especially if you plants are like java fern, java moss, or anubias. If the tank is in a brighter room you might need to wrap a blanket or towel around it to keep the light out. Your fish will be fine in the tank while you do this, I wouldn't feed them if your wrapping the tank though.

Hair algae does not need to hitchhike into a tank. It can just show up like lots of other types of algae. It thrives in iron rich water. I've had a couple of run ins with it in my planted tank. Years ago when I was still working on a fertilizer dosing regimen I watched the stuff smother my tank in what seemed a very short period of time.

The above posters suggestion of flourish excel will also do it in if you can find it. Beware, excel will also kill vals, water lettuce, and I've read it does in anacharis/elodea.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

How many days do you have to leave the lights off?


----------



## Jago (Oct 5, 2007)

DJRansome said:


> How many days do you have to leave the lights off?


Until the tank is free of algae 

Algae is a plant. Plants need light and nutrients to live. If you control the light and the nutrients you control the algae. We like to see the colors of our fish as best we can so we use brighter lights than what the fish need so we're going to end up with some algae. Keeping up on your water changes will control the nutrients. But watch that well water, it can be rich in iron.


----------

